# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  THX Ολους

## IBEXWIFI

Καταρχας ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους σας που εχετε ανταποκριθει.θα σας παρακαλουσα αν καποιος εχει την καλοσυνη να κανονισουμε το αλλο σαββατο η την κυριακη ενα σκανακι οπως λετε θα ημουν υποχρεος  ::  αναμενονται φωτογραφιες

----------


## dti

Αν είμαι Αθήνα, μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε. Το τηλ. το έχεις, πάρε την Παρασκευή να σου πω. Αν λείπω μπορώ να δανείσω κάρτα και κεραία π.χ. στον kxrist.

----------


## The Undertaker

το awmn βασίζεται πάντα στην εθελοντική προσφορά!!!
Με την προσφορά των μελών του (εγεγραμμένων και μη) υλοποιείται όλο το project. Ότι χρειαστείς, όποτε το χρειαστείς απλά ζήτα το. Όσο κουφό, κουλό και απίστευτο κι αν είναι κάποιος θα βρεθεί να σε βοηθήσει!

----------

